# New Timeclocks!



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 5, 2020)

Per workbench, new timeclocks rollout to all stores this month, starting this week. Check workbench for your store’s date/time (will take a few hours). Will be upgraded by a third party to a fancy new tablet based timeclock. 

it’s high time. The current timeclocks suck. And a tablet will allow for super easy software upgrades with new features in the future.

if your store gets it, post some pics (personal info blurred Ofc)!

only important notes are on day of upgrade, you may have to do punch correction if timeclock is being upgraded when you need to clock in/out, and if you clock out for meal on the old time clock, you may have to manually count 31 minutes since new time clock will not enforce compliance from old time clock.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 5, 2020)

I have the feeling they are going to be replacing broken time clock tablets often.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 5, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> I have the feeling they are going to be replacing broken time clock tablets often.


But they’ll be significantly easier and cheaper to replace I would think.


----------



## GRC (Jul 5, 2020)

How long have the current time clocks been around for?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 5, 2020)

I mean its a time clock... 🙄 wtf does need an upgrade for?


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 5, 2020)

I just get the feeling these won't work well.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 5, 2020)

Planosss said:


> I mean its a time clock... 🙄 wtf does need an upgrade for?


Current ones suck and apparently have been discontinued by maker so it’s hard to replace


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

Just look up Elo time clock on workbench. They’re just the same generic tablets that are used in stores with a remodel in electronics for interactive displays


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 5, 2020)

The old time clocks are really rickety crickety. Feel like I am going to break it while clocking in. I'm surprised how quick they are rolling them out, most stuff Target tries to roll out takes years.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 5, 2020)

Of all software, hardware, and equipment at Target, the time clocks are among the most reliable.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 5, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Of all software, hardware, and equipment at Target, the time clocks are among the most reliable.


Not at my store


----------



## Lights (Jul 5, 2020)

If it aint broke don't fix it. I can already see many problems with these new tablets. Software problems on top of now new hardware problems for the tablet themselves. It's one thing if the time clock software needs an update, starts to bug out, or glitch, and it's another if the tablet itself runs into its own problems like the display going out, the touch screen stops working, ect. It'll be great if they are flawless but I can see lots of punch corrections being made. The time clocks at my job always worked for the last 9 years I been there.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 5, 2020)

I work at Starbucks and we use a iPad to clock in. Damn thing glitches out all the time. Preventing people from clocking in or out. Knowing how Target handles things and rolls technology out. I'm not looking forward to this. I also like the current ones, so when those times where "clock" yourself in early when needed.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 5, 2020)

Finally, the “6” button on our current one is being very janky. Sometimes you have to press it several times before it registers.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 6, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> Finally, the “6” button on our current one is being very janky. Sometimes you have to press it several times before it registers.


Yes and I have two 6s in my number!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 10, 2020)

Has anyone gotten these yet? My store is later this month but rollout started earlier this past week.


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 10, 2020)

I prefer swiping.  Unfortunately i could no longer swipe my ID cuz the barcode doesn't work.   They need to give us these IDs again.


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 11, 2020)

My PML told me we're not getting ours until next year!


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 11, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> My PML told me we're not getting ours until next year!


"Accidentally" break all the timeclocks and you'll get them way sooner.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> My PML told me we're not getting ours until next year!


Every store is getting them in the next month I’m pretty sure


----------



## Fix It (Jul 11, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> My PML told me we're not getting ours until next year!





Amanda Cantwell said:


> Every store is getting them in the next month I’m pretty sure


1 month was the expectation sent out, but come to find a lot of stores are pushing for relocating time clocks which will bog down install rates. It requires the installers or another 3rd company to perform the work and requote pricing to HQ. 1-3 months is a more realistic time period 🙂


----------



## Bydagallonz (Jul 13, 2020)

Bring back the IDs so we swipe in. So much faster than punching in.


----------



## countingsheep (Jul 13, 2020)

I hope they relocate them to the front doors so when closers are stuck waiting on etp gor 45mins to lesve we can clock out. You keeping me agsinst my will then you gonna pay me spot!


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 13, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Has anyone gotten these yet? My store is later this month but rollout started earlier this past week.


My store installs sometime this week so I’ll post with pics but I did see it when I came in via the mail. It’s the same thing as the new touch screen price scanners.
There was a extension on the side. I am not sure if it was a swipe function on it or the mounting part.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 13, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> My store installs sometime this week so I’ll post with pics but I did see it when I came in via the mail. It’s the same thing as the new touch screen price scanners.
> There was a extension on the side. I am not sure if it was a swipe function on it or the mounting part.


If it’s swipe I’m gonna try to reverse engineer it and make my own swipe card


----------



## Sarakiel (Jul 14, 2020)

From our friends over at Reddit:


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 14, 2020)

Sarakiel said:


> From our friends over at Reddit:


I assume “get info” acts as “team member functions”


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 14, 2020)

2nd day, I already complained about them. The time is wrong on ours. "It will record correctly" is the response I got. Hope so


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 14, 2020)

Really hope they are better than the ones at the front lanes.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 15, 2020)

"New" and "improved' don't always mean the same thing.


----------



## stanliu (Jul 15, 2020)

The time was wrong on ours, and the touchscreen isn't very responsive.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jul 15, 2020)

Sarakiel said:


> From our friends over at Reddit:


After a few good spritzes of sanitizer this baby will shine like new again and work never again!

Related topic: How many of you when scanning something at work get "Network Error"?  I think my DC never pays their internet bill because this seems to happen.  Like ALOT.  I worked at an older DC and don't even remember seeing the error there so..... problematic.


----------



## Stocker (Jul 18, 2020)

We got ours in the other day. Already hate them, touchscreen is horrible. Have to tap the digits 4 times till it responds......takes me almost a minute just to clock in.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 18, 2020)

Stocker said:


> We got ours in the other day. Already hate them, touchscreen is horrible. Have to tap the digits 4 times till it responds......takes me almost a minute just to clock in.


I thought it was only me! They are horrible. I see many cracked screens in the future.

However, I see that there is a scanner at the bottom of the tablet. I tried my TM number by using barcodes generated by myStore, but it didn't register. I hope they will make the scanner usable to make it easier to clock in and out.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> I thought it was only me! They are horrible. I see many cracked screens in the future.
> 
> However, I see that there is a scanner at the bottom of the tablet. I tried my TM number by using barcodes generated by myStore, but it didn't register. I hope they will make the scanner usable to make it easier to clock in and out.


Try using your discount card


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 18, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Try using your discount card



Yes, this! My PML said the discount card should work.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> Yes, this! My PML said the discount card should work.


You can also scan your discount card into your phone (plenty of apps can save barcodes) and use that


----------



## Kvothe (Jul 18, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Try using your discount card


Great. Just that I have no idea where my discount card is.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 18, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> I thought it was only me! They are horrible. I see many cracked screens in the future.
> 
> However, I see that there is a scanner at the bottom of the tablet. I tried my TM number by using barcodes generated by myStore, but it didn't register. I hope they will make the scanner usable to make it easier to clock in and out.





Amanda Cantwell said:


> Try using your discount card





SigningLady said:


> Yes, this! My PML said the discount card should work.


At the moment (workday) discount card doesn’t work, but I’m gonna try and find my older discount card. I tried scanning after selecting each punch option but it did nothing except beep that something was scanned.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Great. Just that I have no idea where my discount card is.


Go to this website: UPC Database: Check Digit Calculator - https://www.upcdatabase.com/checkdigit.asp

Enter 480XXXXXXXX where Xs are your 8 digit ™ number. Copy the resulting UPC-A code into any UPC barcode generator and use that.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> At the moment (workday) discount card doesn’t work, but I’m gonna try and find my older discount card. I tried scanning after selecting each punch option but it did nothing except beep that something was scanned.


See above post. Unrelated— do workday Printed discount cards look different?


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 19, 2020)

Forgot to mention that the first barcode I used was the TM discount card, and with myStore I tried with the 8 digit TM number as well as the 10 digit with the two leading zeros.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 19, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> See above post. Unrelated— do workday Printed discount cards look different?


Personally I don’t see a numerical difference but a font difference.. When we started with workday, workday discount cards wouldn’t scan at POS but the non-workday discount would still scan at POS according to a workbench announcement. Eventually they fixed the issue but I’m not sure what was the issue.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 20, 2020)

We got ours today but the scanner is not turned on. And oh my God is the touch delayed.


----------



## sprez (Jul 20, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> We got ours today but the scanner is not turned on. And oh my God is the touch delayed.


Same here. The scanner is off and the delay is horrendous. Takes 2-3x the time to clock in/out as the old one.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 21, 2020)

The scanner is on and it beeps when scanned but nothing registers on the screen. Using styluses seems to somehow make it operate normally instead of it being delayed.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 21, 2020)

A light touch seems to work best on the touch screen, but still not great.


----------



## NKG (Jul 21, 2020)

Can we make the time clock one thread?


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 21, 2020)

How do you turn the scanner on is the question.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 21, 2020)

I found a bunch of barcodes the manufacturer uses to configure the device. I want to mess with it but I don't want to break it,



Mikuhl said:


> How do you turn the scanner on is the question.


Is there no light on the bottom of the tablet?


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 21, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> Is there no light on the bottom of the tablet?
> If someone has the model number, I think I can find it on their website to enable barcode scanning.


There is a light, its just not on.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 23, 2020)

Ours seem to have turned on randomly in the middle of the day. If it has turned on for all stores I might as well make a generator in myStore.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 23, 2020)

Created a UPC-A code and I was able to clock in and out with it. Took a second for the scanner to accept it, but still faster than using the touch screen.


----------



## Antennae (Jul 23, 2020)

Got ours today, and with how bad the touchscreen is, all I can think of is people getting bitched at for "Not clocking out on time." Once again Target drops the ball.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jul 24, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Current ones suck and apparently have been discontinued by maker so it’s hard to replace



Not really sure why the current ones suck. They're plenty functional.


----------



## Bluemoon (Jul 24, 2020)

We just got the new time clocks. I have found the harder you tap the numbers the longer it takes to clock in.


----------



## Antennae (Jul 24, 2020)

TYOOL 2020 and we get 2002 touchscreen technology. Lmao.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 24, 2020)

@HQWireless Are you able to check the source code of the time clocks? Does all it check for is the "48" at the beginning of the discount? Does the checksum even matter, can it be anything? If I can make a barcode that cant be used as a discount that would be great.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 24, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> @HQWireless Are you able to check the source code of the time clocks? Does all it check for is the "48" at the beginning of the discount? Does the checksum even matter, can it be anything? If I can make a barcode that cant be used as a discount that would be great.


as for checksum it must be present to be a valid UPC code (as it has to be a certain number of digits) but there are calculators online for it. 

@Mikuhl if you make it, would it be possible to make one that can be added to apple wallet, and shown on the lock screen when you enter your store? (my Starbucks card does that, when I enter Starbucks, for example)


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 24, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> as for checksum it must be present to be a valid UPC code (as it has to be a certain number of digits) but there are calculators online for it.
> 
> @Mikuhl if you make it, would it be possible to make one that can be added to apple wallet, and shown on the lock screen when you enter your store? (my Starbucks card does that, when I enter Starbucks, for example)



Like this works



But does this work (invalid checksum)



And this definitely does not work?




Ill have to see how the apple wallet / google pay passes work, but I'm guessing its gonna require Xcode.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 24, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Ill have to see how the apple wallet / google pay passes work, but I'm guessing its gonna require Xcode.


I think there are websites where you can make passes though, so I could just try that and see if it works


----------



## HQWireless (Jul 25, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> @HQWireless Are you able to check the source code of the time clocks? Does all it check for is the "48" at the beginning of the discount? Does the checksum even matter, can it be anything? If I can make a barcode that cant be used as a discount that would be great.


The code that runs on those tablets doesn’t actually come from my part of the org, if we’ve written it internally at all. I’ll try to check, but no promises and likely I won’t find anything.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 25, 2020)

we got ours yesterday and since I knew to press lightly from here I haven’t been having any issues with it but some people are over there like smashing it with their finger


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 25, 2020)

Looks like invalid checksum allows the barcode to be scanned by the time clock, but not the register! I'll be adding it to myStore shortly.

Ideally if target wants to work with me we can make clocking in hands free all together.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 25, 2020)

iOS users— download the free “wallet creator“ app to make a wallet pass that shows on your lock screen when you arrive at your target.

@Sarakiel possible to add support for barcodes that have start/end meal/work encoded somehow?


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 25, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> @Sarakiel possible to add support for barcodes that have start/end meal/work encoded somehow?


+1 Please

SW<TM#>
SM<TM#>
EM<TM#>
EW<TM#>


----------



## sprez (Jul 26, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> iOS users— download the free “wallet creator“ app to make a wallet pass that shows on your lock screen when you arrive at your target.



this actually works really well. Now if I could figure out how to get the barcode to show up on Apple Watch with the wallet pass it would be even better!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

sprez said:


> this actually works really well. Now if I could figure out how to get the barcode to show up on Apple Watch with the wallet pass it would be even better!


It’s an issue with how Wallet handles UPC barcodes.

If someone could confirm if Code 128 or PDF417 barcodes work if they’re encoded with the same data, that would show up on Apple Watch, or I can check once my store gets it this week. I’ll update if I can get it working.


----------



## Sarakiel (Jul 26, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> iOS users— download the free “wallet creator“ app to make a wallet pass that shows on your lock screen when you arrive at your target.
> 
> @Sarakiel possible to add support for barcodes that have start/end meal/work encoded somehow?



I can send it up, but I have a relatively good idea though what the answer may be as they likely won't be too fond of the idea of having a. If the wrong one is scanned accidentally, it's an immediate Punch Correction versus having full control of manually tapping the tablet for SW/SM/EM/EW b. Justifying the time/investment to modify the application for such a small group of TM's that would even utilize the feature c. Integration with the eventual (pending) return of myTime for store level d. Ease of integration of new/seasonal TM's with how the system works. It's much easier for HR/leadership to demonstrate punching in by tapping 'Start Work' and scanning their TM Discount card versus having to pull up a 3rd party application or shuffle through multiple barcodes to scan in which slows down the on-boarding process.

I'll still send it up as I may be completely wrong since mostly everyone is still working from home.


----------



## sprez (Jul 26, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It’s an issue with how Wallet handles UPC barcodes.
> 
> If someone could confirm if Code 128 or PDF417 barcodes work if they’re encoded with the same data, that would show up on Apple Watch, or I can check once my store gets it this week. I’ll update if I can get it working.


I will test this out tomorrow.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 26, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> iOS users— download the free “wallet creator“ app to make a wallet pass that shows on your lock screen when you arrive at your target.
> 
> @Sarakiel possible to add support for barcodes that have start/end meal/work encoded somehow?


That one was nice, I had downloaded this one years ago and re-downloaded it. A bit more customization of your pass with photos & logos. It’s cute.

EDIT: Just saw that it created a QR code in Wallet on my Watch!








						‎Pass2U Wallet - cards/coupons
					

‎Pass2U Wallet makes you add and manage all of your cards/tickets in Apple Wallet easily.  ○ All Passes/Cards: You can add store cards, membership cards, reward cards,  coupons, stamp cards, movie tickets, boarding passes, business cards, identity cards, gift cards, event tickets, transportation...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

RunForACallBox said:


> That one was nice, I had downloaded this one years ago and re-downloaded it. A bit more customization of your pass with photos & logos. It’s cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that one but you have to pay for the location feature, which I really want. Definitely much cuter pass though.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

Sarakiel said:


> I can send it up, but I have a relatively good idea though what the answer may be as they likely won't be too fond of the idea of having a. If the wrong one is scanned accidentally, it's an immediate Punch Correction versus having full control of manually tapping the tablet for SW/SM/EM/EW b. Justifying the time/investment to modify the application for such a small group of TM's that would even utilize the feature c. Integration with the eventual (pending) return of myTime for store level d. Ease of integration of new/seasonal TM's with how the system works. It's much easier for HR/leadership to demonstrate punching in by tapping 'Start Work' and scanning their TM Discount card versus having to pull up a 3rd party application or shuffle through multiple barcodes to scan in which slows down the on-boarding process.
> 
> I'll still send it up as I may be completely wrong since mostly everyone is still working from home.


Thanks. I mean it would be super easy for them to add. Barcodes starting with 480 (discount) would do the same as now, 481 for example would be auto start work, 482 end work, etc. Doesn’t have to be something that HR shows all new TMs, just something documented on workbench that savvy TMs can use. 

***Something that should be easy, if not done already, regardless if they implement above, is add a message letting TMs know they can scan discount barcode on the enter number page. Just a little message would go a long way to informing TMs and reducing contact.***

also support for PDF417 would be great if it doesn’t already exist.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah


Amanda Cantwell said:


> I tried that one but you have to pay for the location feature, which I really want. Definitely much cuter pass though.


 I did remember the paying part 🙄 would definitely be a handy feature


----------



## Style2563 (Jul 26, 2020)

Finally saw the new ipad timeclocks. It was a struggle first because it takes a few tries to get the numbers entered (i blamed my semi sweaty finger sorry for tmi) Thank you for this thread that I created a barcode of my team member # and saved in my wallet on my iphone (such a convenience!!!!)


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 26, 2020)

myStore timeclock update is out for iOS.








						‎myStore for Spot
					

‎Easily search and view the locations of items in your local store.



					apps.apple.com


----------



## Yetive (Jul 26, 2020)

Considering that punches are not actually classified, you would need only 1.  In other words, Mytime classifies your punches based on how many and in what order you punch.  Of you did all out punches, Mytime would record it as in, out meal, in meal, out.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Considering that punches are not actually classified, you would need only 1.  In other words, Mytime classifies your punches based on how many and in what order you punch.  Of you did all out punches, Mytime would record it as in, out meal, in meal, out.


Meal in/out is required for 31 min enforcement though.


----------



## Sarakiel (Jul 27, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Meal in/out is required for 31 min enforcement though.



On the front end, yes. The enforcement is done by the time clock itself. On the back end you could hit 'Start Work' 4 times for the entire day and myTime does not care as long as it sees 4 punch registrations (hence whenever you need to fill out a Self Service form for a correction it no longer specifically asks for 'SW/SM/EM/EW' any longer, it only wants the time). So the extra work having to go back and modify the application is having the myTimeclock reading all of these different barcodes, sending it forward to a (probably) new application specifically made that would run on your front end control room server that does nothing but compare/convert all of the 'SW/SM/EM/EW' barcodes into the original discount format TM # and send it back to myTimeclock to register the punch back to myTime. Remember we can't keep any type of TM information/data like this on an easily accessible device so it must be forwarded to a secure server instead, so basically the tablet is serving its primary function as a thin-client for myTime. (and by easily accessible, don't forget about what happened with the riots at stores, imagine what would happen if someone were to run into your TMSC and decide to rip the tablets off the walls and take them home. Absolute information security nightmare.)


----------



## sprez (Jul 27, 2020)

PDF417 works.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 27, 2020)

sprez said:


> PDF417 works.


Change your barcode to PDF417 on wallet and it will show up on Apple Watch then.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 27, 2020)

Sarakiel said:


> On the front end, yes. The enforcement is done by the time clock itself. On the back end you could hit 'Start Work' 4 times for the entire day and myTime does not care as long as it sees 4 punch registrations (hence whenever you need to fill out a Self Service form for a correction it no longer specifically asks for 'SW/SM/EM/EW' any longer, it only wants the time). So the extra work having to go back and modify the application is having the myTimeclock reading all of these different barcodes, sending it forward to a (probably) new application specifically made that would run on your front end control room server that does nothing but compare/convert all of the 'SW/SM/EM/EW' barcodes into the original discount format TM # and send it back to myTimeclock to register the punch back to myTime. Remember we can't keep any type of TM information/data like this on an easily accessible device so it must be forwarded to a secure server instead, so basically the tablet is serving its primary function as a thin-client for myTime. (and by easily accessible, don't forget about what happened with the riots at stores, imagine what would happen if someone were to run into your TMSC and decide to rip the tablets off the walls and take them home. Absolute information security nightmare.)


Still think it’s something that could be done. It knows how to lock you out for 31 mins now, so just do that but with barcodes. Like the barcode would essentially “press the button” for you. I understand infosec concerns but this still doesn’t seem all that difficult. 

Also could you pass along that tablet should be letting TMs know to scan discount barcode instead of typing if it doesn’t already.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 27, 2020)

Sarakiel said:


> On the front end, yes. The enforcement is done by the time clock itself. On the back end you could hit 'Start Work' 4 times for the entire day and myTime does not care as long as it sees 4 punch registrations (hence whenever you need to fill out a Self Service form for a correction it no longer specifically asks for 'SW/SM/EM/EW' any longer, it only wants the time). So the extra work having to go back and modify the application is having the myTimeclock reading all of these different barcodes, sending it forward to a (probably) new application specifically made that would run on your front end control room server that does nothing but compare/convert all of the 'SW/SM/EM/EW' barcodes into the original discount format TM # and send it back to myTimeclock to register the punch back to myTime. Remember we can't keep any type of TM information/data like this on an easily accessible device so it must be forwarded to a secure server instead, so basically the tablet is serving its primary function as a thin-client for myTime. (and by easily accessible, don't forget about what happened with the riots at stores, imagine what would happen if someone were to run into your TMSC and decide to rip the tablets off the walls and take them home. Absolute information security nightmare.)


I'm confused. Why can't the time clock just do as the discount does but also be able to select the function with the corresponding barcodes?


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 27, 2020)

Punching in 8 digits isn’t a huge deal for me personally


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 27, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> Punching in 8 digits isn’t a huge deal for me personally



Me, everyday at work, trying to figure out the right amount of finger pressure to use on the touchscreen time clock tablets:


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 27, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> Me, everyday at work, trying to figure out the right amount of finger pressure to use on the touchscreen time clock tablets:
> 
> View attachment 11032


Use your barcode. Easier and safer

(love the meme though)


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 27, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Use your barcode. Easier and safer
> 
> (love the meme though)


Already do! Just making a funny!


----------



## Sarakiel (Jul 27, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I'm confused. Why can't the time clock just do as the discount does but also be able to select the function with the corresponding barcodes?



Because if you accidentally scan the wrong function key barcode, that's it. There isn't a safety. There isn't a 'Back' option like accidentally touching the screen and hitting 'Start Meal' and you go, "Oh crap, that's the wrong one, let me go back and select the 'End Meal' instead." Instead you get to have a quick conversation with HR about an incorrect Meal Punch and having to do a correction. Times that by 1878 stores. (1890 I think soon with 12 new stores opening?)

Essentially the onos is put on the TM to correctly select the right function and to keep corrections down to an absolute minimum. Time wasted on HR's end and time wasted on TM's doing corrections = $. I think you know where this going.

It's an extremely, extremely small demographic that would take advantage of something like this. The typical turnover at store level is just hard to justify making an extra option like this even harder to sell to the upper senior managers. Yes, you could present the case by saying that you would save time and money by having TM's being able to scan a barcode that immediately clocks them out for lunch without any further action. The push back you would receive is, "Are you really saving that much time versus pressing the time clock screen once and using the standard discount barcode? Is the possible time saved is being lost by having to load up an app and carefully select the correct barcode versus just pulling out their discount card and scanning that quickly (this alone would require its own time study). How much time would HR teams chain-wide spend on following up on corrections? How much more workload would they incur? How much time would be lost by TM's doing said corrections? Is overall liability and ownership placed on the myTimeclock application? 3rd party application? Team members?

I get it, and I'll just shutup about the politics side. Trust me, the business owners and project managers have likely thought about it as well while drawing up the initial planning phase and conceded that currently adding the automatic 'SW/SM/EM/EW' barcodes did not meet justification (and is over my paygrade mind you to make such decisions). Maybe that'll change, who knows. But in the end it's a business decision that involves cost and money somewhere where this extra function was left out.

And as to informing the team to utilize discount codes to scan in/out, it'll come after full chain rollout is complete. Plus lets be real, there's enough tech saavy people at each store now that they've likely figured it out by now (pending if they've already been installed yet) and would spread information like this to the rest of their team (especially if it makes everyone's life easier to use it.)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 27, 2020)

@Sarakiel but here’s what I’m failing to see. Why do corrections need to be made? If every punch is the same except start meal which has the 31 min enforcement, why does a correction need to be made if I accidentally scan “end work” instead of “start work”?

And even if I accidentally scan start meal, unless there’s some wackadoo schedule there’s no reason I would be using the timeclock anyways in the next 31 mins (it’s not like I have only 30 min shifts)


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 27, 2020)

Sarakiel said:


> Because if you accidentally scan the wrong function key barcode, that's it. There isn't a safety. There isn't a 'Back' option like accidentally touching the screen and hitting 'Start Meal' and you go, "Oh crap, that's the wrong one, let me go back and select the 'End Meal' instead." Instead you get to have a quick conversation with HR about an incorrect Meal Punch and having to do a correction. Times that by 1878 stores. (1890 I think soon with 12 new stores opening?)
> 
> Essentially the onos is put on the TM to correctly select the right function and to keep corrections down to an absolute minimum. Time wasted on HR's end and time wasted on TM's doing corrections = $. I think you know where this going.



But what would be the difference between selecting the function on the time clock compared to selecting the function on your phone though?


----------



## Sarakiel (Jul 28, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> But what would be the difference between selecting the function on the time clock compared to selecting the function on your phone though?



myTimeclock = Target Techologies Services Client Technologies approved intra-network application. myStore = 3rd party. Again, all about liability.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 28, 2020)

Sarakiel said:


> myTimeclock = Target Techologies Services Client Technologies approved intra-network application. myStore = 3rd party. Again, all about liability.


Ok, so publish the barcodes in some random doc on workbench. Barcodes would then be official, no more liability.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 28, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ok, so publish the barcodes in some random doc on workbench. Barcodes would then be official, no more liability.


Or hire me. Let's make it official. 🤩


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 28, 2020)

myStore time clock update now available for Android








						myStore - Apps on Google Play
					

Easily view the locations and details of items in the store.  Tools for Team Members to easily create barcodes to scan.  -




					play.google.com


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 29, 2020)

Apparently the new timeclocks don't keep you from clocking in too early from lunch.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 29, 2020)

PackAndCry said:


> Apparently the new timeclocks don't keep you from clocking in too early from lunch.


They did when I tried, it says something like "Your duty free break period ends at: <time>"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 29, 2020)

PackAndCry said:


> Apparently the new timeclocks don't keep you from clocking in too early from lunch.


The only time it officially won’t is if you clocked out for meal on the Old timeclock and then clocked back on the new (which would only happen on day of replacement). Or it glitched, obviously


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 29, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> They did when I tried, it says something like "Your duty free break period ends at: <time>"


When you tried “end meal” early or when you did “start meal”?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 3, 2020)

Just used it for the first time. If y’all aren’t scanning your card/phone, you’re missing out. It’s so quick and easy, way better than the old time clocks.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 3, 2020)

So much better scanning your card.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 3, 2020)

still waiting on my store to get it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 3, 2020)

RunForACallBox said:


> still waiting on my store to get it


The entire schedule is on workbench


----------



## JohnSith373 (Aug 3, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Just used it for the first time. If y’all aren’t scanning your card/phone, you’re missing out. It’s so quick and easy, way better than the old time clocks.


My ETL was shocked I had this. I’m flattered she said I was tech-savvy, but I just used google (and the breakroom) for my tech savvy knowledge.

I created some for other TM and TLs. They’ve enjoyed how it pops out when they’re close to the TMSC.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Let's make it official. 🤩


@Sarakiel this deal is still on the table. MyStore is nearing 9,000 active users.


----------



## Sarakiel (Aug 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> @Sarakiel this deal is still on the table. MyStore is nearing 9,000 active users.



*cough*









						Engineer - US at TARGET
					

Learn more about applying for Engineer - US at TARGET




					jobs.target.com
				




Brooklyn Park TNC


----
"OPEN ENGINEERING OPPORTUNITIES
We have a number of open roles across our Stores engineering teams.  They vary across engineering level/experience, technology focus, or business area.  If you are interested in learning more, contact us or apply to start a conversation."

AKA: Degrees are nice, but not required nowadays. If you can demonstrate and impress the recruiter, hiring manager and Lead Engineers the team will happily take you in and fit or make you a spot somewhere. There's an initial test they would give you for general language skills, coding, etc. Expect a 3-5 Zoom interview process and also including live streaming of problem solving skills.

Otherwise the other route would be with the Target Technology Leadership Program which is about a year and a half program that would land you into an associate engineer position (mind you this is like starting at the very bottom and working your way up.) You would rotate throughout teams every quarter for exposure to various applications and programs. Once you graduate the program you are then moved into an Engineer spot and from there you could go anywhere within the pyramid. This is the easiest route to get your foot in the door and work your way up to a team/project you want to work on or manage.

Some of the questions you could expect would be like, "Talk about your most technical project and your planning process" or "How would you address a situation where an order(s) could not be fulfilled due to an issue with a system upstream, after identifying that the issue was a result of the website accepting an emoji as part of an online guest's inputs during checkout?"

Before the days of Covid they would fly you in after the first couple rounds of interviews and do an in-person one and tour the campus. Now it's all Zoom based and WFH.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2020)

Sarakiel said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Mikuhl would be, I created a app called myStore & almost as smart as a zebra. Flash some big bucks please.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 6, 2020)

Sarakiel said:


> *cough*



I have applied, but this would be my fourth or fifth interview with HQ now.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 6, 2020)

THUNK

THUNK THUNK THUNK 

THUNK 

THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK

THUNK THUNK

THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK THUNK 


I typed my opinion in via the timeclock.

This thing will be busted in a few months, I just know it.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 6, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> This thing will be busted in a few months, I just know it.


Ours is already cracked. 😭


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 7, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Ours is already cracked. 😭


Of course they are going to get cracked.

My stores' Zebras have covers but no screen protectors because that might I have cost another $1!


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 7, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> Of course they are going to get cracked.
> 
> My stores' Zebras have covers but no screen protectors because that might I have cost another $1!


The Zebra screen protectors are nasty anyway, they put them on without cleaning the screens. They apply them well enough that their are no bubbles but all the gunk that was on the screen is now permanently embedded between lol.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 7, 2020)

You people being all fancy with new time clocks and screen protectors. I bet some of you have both of those and the touch screen indymes too!


----------



## Bosch (Aug 7, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> Of course they are going to get cracked.
> 
> My stores' Zebras have covers but no screen protectors because that might I have cost another $1!



The touch screen isn't great and watching our resident idiot TL literally punch the screen when it does not respond, and getting her discount card out is to much trouble.. "But punching the screen for nothing is better, K Got it!"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 7, 2020)

Maybe it’s just ours but I’ve never had any trouble. Just tap it like you’d tap a phone. People are probably used to having to slam down on the buttons... that darn 6. 

Say what youbwill about these time clocks, but being able to scan makes any other issue worth it.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 7, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Maybe it’s just ours but I’ve never had any trouble. Just tap it like you’d tap a phone. People are probably used to having to slam down on the buttons... that darn 6.
> 
> Say what youbwill about these time clocks, but being able to scan makes any other issue worth it.



I have and it's the same issue I have with any touch screen my hands are pretty dry on the regular. I know that can mess with it. But this you can see the button change color like it accepts the input but doesn't. It stares at you.. Or keys the first three numbers just fine then nothing. I have found you can hit the "Start X" and scan your card and it's consistent for me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 7, 2020)

Bosch said:


> I have and it's the same issue I have with any touch screen my hands are pretty dry on the regular. I know that can mess with it. But this you can see the button change color like it accepts the input but doesn't. It stares at you.. Or keys the first three numbers just fine then nothing. I have found you can hit the "Start X" and scan your card and it's consistent for me.


Yeah I hit the main button with my knuckle and then scan. Not had an issue


----------



## DBZ (Aug 7, 2020)

So how does this Wallet Creator thing work?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 7, 2020)

DBZ said:


> So how does this Wallet Creator thing work?


Download the app, scan your ™ card barcode, add your store location and boom everytime you enter your store you get a notification with your barcode for clocking in


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 12, 2020)

Im so confused how do you get the mystore barcode to clock you in?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 12, 2020)

countingsheep said:


> Im so confused how do you get the mystore barcode to clock you in?


Tap start work scan barcode


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 12, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Tap start work scan barcode


Lol no i coyldnt get the barcode to work but i figured it out ^_^ thank you though!


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 15, 2020)

@Sarakiel I'm still wondering about the SW SM EM EW barcodes. I don't see there to be any problem on selecting the function from your phone than selecting the function on the time clock. Being able to use the time clock without touching it is VERY important during these times.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 15, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> @Sarakiel I'm still wondering about the SW SM EM EW barcodes. I don't see there to be any problem on selecting the function from your phone than selecting the function on the time clock. Being able to use the time clock without touching it is VERY important during these times.


Not to mention it would be so easy to implement.

bonus points if under the get info tab it could show you your schedule/timecard for that week and accruals and stuff


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 15, 2020)

Still no new timeclocks in sight here, lol


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 15, 2020)

I tried the barcode thing tonight in myStore and worked a charm.  10/10 would recommend


----------



## Ginger19 (Aug 15, 2020)

You can order your ID “discount card”thru workbench/ HR section.  We’ve had tablets for a while. Much better scanning the ID/discount card than typing #


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 17, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> Still no new timeclocks in sight here, lol


Same


----------



## Poofresh (Aug 18, 2020)

I made a keychain out of my tmcard. Its so fun clocking in and out. I heard u can also set ur tmcard as your phone wallpaper and scan it that way.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 18, 2020)

About these new time clocks what about somebody coming in on there day off and covering for someone who called out? How they put that in? Is it still the same?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 18, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> About these new time clocks what about somebody coming in on there day off and covering for someone who called out? How they put that in? Is it still the same?


Yeah leader still can override if needed


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 18, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah leader still can override if needed


Oh so they can oh ok.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 19, 2020)

Can a leader scan their barcode to override?


----------



## mizl (Aug 19, 2020)

@busyzoningtoys I want to say I did that the other day to clock a trainee in but now my memory is messing with me. Tentatively yes you can.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 19, 2020)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Can a leader scan their barcode to override?


I think they can yes

after a ™ clocks in when they’re not scheduled, it will have a button at the top that says “leader override”. They tap that then enter their number


----------



## DBZ (Aug 19, 2020)

Just in case anyone was wondering, your cashier speed id will not work on the time clock LOL


----------



## Style2563 (Aug 20, 2020)

i have gotten so many “wow” moments when people see me use my phone when i clock in/out. their first thought, i took a picture of my discount card.but thanks to this thread, it’s easy for me to clock in and out and wont have to carry my discount card around.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Aug 20, 2020)

Looks like an Apple Watch will convert the Code 128 barcode to QR code. It still works scanning the Apple Watch with the timeclock.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 22, 2020)

Why does the buttons get "stuck"? Like how on earth can you have a hardware problem with software buttons. I would really like to see the source code for this application, there has to be something severely wrong... I would like Target to say at least who is at fault, themselves or Elo... If it is Elo I would be getting a refund on all the money they spent on these...


----------



## JohnSith373 (Aug 22, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Why does the buttons get "stuck"? Like how on earth can you have a hardware problem with software buttons. I would really like to see the source code for this application, there has to be something severely wrong... I would like Target to say at least who is at fault, themselves or Elo... If it is Elo I would be getting a refund on all the money they spent on these...


I’ve noticed a thin green border around the screen when it gets “stuck” for a second. I’m not sure if that’s an accessibility option like voiceover being enabled.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 23, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Why does the buttons get "stuck"? Like how on earth can you have a hardware problem with software buttons. I would really like to see the source code for this application, there has to be something severely wrong... I would like Target to say at least who is at fault, themselves or Elo... If it is Elo I would be getting a refund on all the money they spent on these...


There’s an app called myStore you can download to your phone. In it, you can setup a barcode of your TM number and then use the scanner on the new time clock to punch in and out. You should try it, you’ll probably like it.😁


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 23, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> There’s an app called myStore you can download to your phone. In it, you can setup a barcode of your TM number and then use the scanner on the new time clock to punch in and out. You should try it, you’ll probably like it.😁


Thanks! I think I will try that. I hear it has over 15021.5 active users!


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 23, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Thanks! I think I will try that. I hear it has over 15021.5 active users!


I know! Whoever developed it Is a GENIUS! Target HQ should really hire them.


----------



## mizl (Aug 27, 2020)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Can a leader scan their barcode to override?



Had a chance today, yes, you can scan to override after hitting the override button.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 27, 2020)

So are we just ignoring the fact that there is AMPLE opportunity to go touch free with these new time clocks and nothing is being done about it?

Paging @Sarakiel


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 28, 2020)

I’ve given up on Target using any system to it’s full potential. Sorry not sorry. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## JAShands (Aug 31, 2020)

Still waiting for our new time clocks..


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 31, 2020)

What new time clocks ?? Same old piece of sh!t here.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 31, 2020)

Target really loves half baking everything.


----------



## GRC (Aug 31, 2020)

qmosqueen said:


> What new time clocks ?? Same old piece of sh!t here.


You say that as if the old ones were bad... I mean, they weren't exactly amazing, but at least the buttons worked consistently and the whole process was a lot smoother than with the new ones.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 24, 2021)

We just got the new timeclock this week, and I downloaded the wallet creator app. It’s pretty cool! I like how you can add your store’s location and it just appears on the Lock Screen when you’re at the store


----------



## SuperTarget (Apr 24, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> We just got the new timeclock this week, and I downloaded the wallet creator app. It’s pretty cool! I like how you can add your store’s location and it just appears on the Lock Screen when you’re at the store


I just got a retractable plastic card holder for my discount card and clipped to a belt loop.. easier for me for meals and stuff. I know Target is not a fan of barcodes that aren’t their own.. so I proceed with caution there.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 24, 2021)

Wait I tried using the wallet creator thing and it didn’t work. I tried creating a barcode using a barcode generator website and scanned that to create the wallet pass, but when I scan it on the timeclock, it says TM number not found and it inputs a different number. Do you have to scan the discount card for it to work?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 24, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Wait I tried using the wallet creator thing and it didn’t work. I tried creating a barcode using a barcode generator website and scanned that to create the wallet pass, but when I scan it on the timeclock, it says TM number not found and it inputs a different number. Do you have to scan the discount card for it to work?


I PMed you bc I don’t want discount card details public


----------

